

Ask HN: Asp.NET MVC3 tutorial like Learn Rails by Example - backslash_16

Hi everyone, for work I'm going to be using C# and the .NET MVC 3 framework. I have some experience with Python, Ruby, and RoR and working on Linux but not much experience developing on the Windows stack.<p>I got provided a copy of Visual Studio 2010 Professional am going through the tutorials on asp.net but am wondering if there is a place or a book where I can really learn about the .NET MVC framework.<p>If I wasn't clear I'm happy to explain further! Thanks!
======
program247365
Also you may want to post this on <http://stackoverflow.com>, there are a lot
of active .NET programmers over there that could point you to better
resources, and probably answer questions that you may have when you get
started.

A great pay-for resource is <http://www.pluralsight-training.net>. They have
beginner courses for ASP.NET and everything surrounding it:
[http://www.pluralsight-
training.net/microsoft/Courses/TableO...](http://www.pluralsight-
training.net/microsoft/Courses/TableOfContents?courseName=aspdotnet-
mvc3-intro)

------
bceagle
<http://www.sharparchitecture.net/> <http://whiteboardchat.codeplex.com/>
<http://www.asp.net/mvc/tutorials>

If you have a Safari Online membership, there are a number of books that guide
you through asp.net just like the Rails Tutorial.

------
skriyaban
<http://nerddinnerbook.s3.amazonaws.com/Intro.htm>
<http://nerddinner.codeplex.com/releases/view/45647>

I heard that this is being updated for ASP.NET MVC 3, but the links should be
good enough for starting

------
HarshaThota
Tekpub has a bunch of good videos for free, including an awesome series on
ASP.NET MVC. It's a little old (MVC 2) but it's great for the fundamentals.

<http://tekpub.com/channels/free>

